# cost of buying a car



## daniel82 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all. We are moving to nelspruit next year and will need a car. What kind of prices are we talking and what do you get for your money. Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

daniel82 said:


> Hi all. We are moving to nelspruit next year and will need a car. What kind of prices are we talking and what do you get for your money. Thanks


It all depends on whether you want to buy a BMW or Toyota.... new or second hand, etc.

Google autotraders


----------



## daniel82 (Nov 12, 2013)

great thanks I will check that out


----------

